# 2012 TOT Count



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

New record for ToT's
Based on candy count, we had over 1,800 in three hours, or about 1 every 6 seconds, until we ran out of candy. That was 2 hours ago and they're still ringing the bell.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow!! That is great.. Um.. What are you feeding them now that the candy is gone?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How many TOTs did everyone get?

I had 219 TOTs.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I got about 40 kids total.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

About 30.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

9 - about average. I think it's about time for a new neighborhood...


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

256 TOT'S this year. Over 60 more than last year. Thank God I got that extra candy...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Over 400 this year!!! Finally, a year with all the candy gone! It was such a perfect Halloween this year. And it totally made up for last year's rain out. I hope everyone found a little magic yesterday. You Haunters are the absolute BEST!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

We got a new record, we had about 75 kids this year, and it helps I got a little advertising from some friends that put out the word that I set up the haunt again. Had a fun night!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Couldnt have asked for a better night regarding weather here in OKC ..... no wind was sweeping down the plains....thank God! We had about 105 trick r' treaters - 25 more than last year....had some great scares......several kids stopped, dropped & ran.......along with parents who were jumpy ......lol.


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

I got 25, not bad, it's about the average lately.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

we had close to 325, which was fantastic considering it was cold with a steady and sometimes heavy rain.


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

We got over 500 kids i had candy for over 700 and almost ran out :googly:
but i was giving extras to smaller kids when it was less of a rush.

was a perfect night, forcast said rain and it never did woohoooo

now to get ready for next year, i have so many plans and things to build that i will start just after christmas


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I got about 200 ToTs. It was a great night!!! Last one came at 9 p.m. on the dot! 

Costumes were more elaborate this year and I got one 4 year old Batman that yelled "ROCK AND ROLL!!!" when I gave him candy and some teenagers that actually did a pre-planned little skit! 

AWESOME NIGHT!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

250. Less than last year but with the storm passing through just a day ago, its more than I expected


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I've gotta wait until Saturday for a count. But holy cow! I can't imagine getting over a hundred let alone over a thousand!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

here at ole oxford haunt we got 900+ on halloween and another 412 thru the haunt before that


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

We had about 35 or so ToTs...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Based on glow bracelets and candy passed out, we had about 70, which was less than the past two years but much more than I expected for a middle of the week night. Friends of ours also dropped by to look at the display, which is always gratifying. I gave them candy, too


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

We would get 100 to 150 every year, but in the past year we moved and this year we got 28 ,we are not used to that.... On a positive note after setting up the yard the neighbors came by and introduced themselves and thanked us for putting out an awesome halloween display and they had to get candy to pass out ,plus they said it was great to see more kids around. So nowhere but a larger kid count for next year.... Now im on a mission !!!!!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Based upon the candy count, we got somewhere north of 200+ trick or treaters and we ran out of candy. Lots of compliments from people about my display, that was immensely gratifying. Apparently the neighborhood wasn't prepared for the onslaught of candy seeking children and lots of houses ran out early. Lots of kids got driven in too it appeared.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Over a hundred I'd say. I can't figure it out with math because I'll get generous after drinking beer and start giving away a few pieces to each kid.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

5...normally 250-300. Stupid Storm. Will try again on Monday.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Only had 68, but that's up from last year! I partially attribute it the change in school bus stop location! Which is now at OUR corner!  Just wait.....I'll get you next year


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

we got about 50. pretty good considering there was a hurricane 3 days ago. how did you get 1800?!


----------



## penaltyboxpunk (Oct 7, 2012)

We had 500 +.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Man, I am embarassed to say how many I had. I had about 25. BUT it was still raining here ( rain since Fri. night , including Sandy) and it was chilly here, could see breath.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

We had 122. I was expecting closer to 180, based upon previous year's numbers and extrapolating a bit. Between the rain and the fact that it fell on a very inconvenient Wednesday night, we lost a lot of TOTs. Next year it falls on Thursday so I don't expect much better.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

My count was down from last, this year it was 260.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We had around 150, which is less than usual. But it was more than I expected after Sandy and with the cold weather.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a fabulous night! Like gypsichic said, the weather here couldn't have been better. No wind for a change. From our candy count we got around 830. I think we would have had a few more, I usually keep it open until 10:00 and catch the kids from the malls that close at 9:00. But hubby said he'd had enough and shut it down at 9:30. People were still coming as we were tearing down, so we just passed out candy while we were working.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

175-200 is our initial estimation.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

We had about 250 ToT's this year. Not as many as we expected but still not bad. Unlike years passed it all seemed to come to an end rather early. The neighbors all turned off their porch lights around 9:30 and that pretty much marked the end. By 10 we saw our last TOT'r and around 11 we decided to close up shop.


----------



## chriss_nc (Nov 6, 2008)

It was an excellent year. We had 135 ToT's which is up 25-30 from normal.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Our town sets ToT time fom 5:30 to 7:30. I usually have about 12 to18, this year I had a whopping 45! Guess they wanted to see who I had staked out front!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

We had about 35 TOTs, but we were giving out King Size Kit Kats. So I think some kids came back twice. I figure it ensures good will for when they become troubling teenagers. :jol:


.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

88 human tots, new record, mostly 10 and younger, and it even rained.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

After counting remaining treat bags I found that I had 52 this year. Which is up by about 20 from last year. For several it was their 2nd year coming by and a few of the younger ones actually made it up the driveway this year.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

we had like 3 feet of snow but we still got 50-80 TOT's truly considering the weather that was pretty good. (we usually get 2-3 hundred)


----------



## Cal78 (Aug 20, 2012)

44 Down from 53 Last Year, Which Majorly Sucks, But if You Base it on How i feel by Building and Setting Up my Yard Haunt, Then I Majorly Kicked Butt.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

No lie.... Around 1000. Some were likely return traffic circling the neighborhood...but it was nuts here. Stocking up on plastic junk from Oriental Trading Co is the only way we were able to outlast the crowd.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

We had a little over 300. That is about average, and with the rain it was a great turn out.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

*53 kids this year*

mother nature was out for me this year. 1st the dry summer killed my pumkin patch then the strom. but at less my crew at work will get a load of candy come monday!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Strange that post-storm we seemed to have the most TOTers and houses giving out candy in the years we have been in this house. It was great!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Around 300 or so, which was more than last year. No many lulls between hoards of kids this year. Many drive-by ToTs and a record number of dogs. Forgot to put out my dog treats.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

My count was way down, only about a dozen. BUT, I had two sets of ToT's that stood at the top of the front steps and wouldn't come down to the yard because they were too scared. Mwah, ha, ha, haaaa! Life's good!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

ZERO. I have enough treats for 200+ kids but Halloween has been postponed indefinitely!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Jersey weather really killed the mood for so many haunters this Halloween. I am so sorry to hear Halloween was cancelled.  I was able to get around 40 people to go through the haunt even though we were suppose to have a curfew in our town on Saturday.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

We had 43 this year if my count was accurate. Apparently, having it on November 4th didn't hamper the spirits too much. We average about 40 each year. Now I have an extra 75 full size candy bars / skittles / starbursts to eat.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

i got 37 which is great as there is around 5 kids that like on my road  they went and got there cousins and friends and brought them around


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

500+, 40 deep waiting at the front door at one point. 

RandalB


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RandalB said:


> 500+, 40 deep waiting at the front door at one point.
> 
> RandalB


Awesome!


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Trick or Treat was a bust in my neighborhood. It was rescheduled to Saturday the 3rd in Cleveland after Sandy came through northeast Ohio. Then to top it all off our idiot mayor had a press release on every news channel strongly discouraging trick or treating due to some incident where a girl was electrocuted after picking up a downed power line in another city nearby a few days earlier. So there's were only about 30 tot's that came through my neighborhood. Totally unacceptable to me. My first time doing a haunt in 10 years and this crap happens. Grrrrrrr


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

We had 275 total, 245 on Halloween and 30 from a Saturday 27 Oct. Down about 40ish from last year, but we got alot more screams that made up for it. MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

97 which is about normal for me.......... i always plan for 150..........lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We had approximately 250+ TOTers on Halloween. I was thinking that we would get less but after driving around town on Tuesday and after Sandy left her calling card, my town didn't have much damage. Very chilly that day with no rain - I'm fine with that.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

My small town only has 850 people or so. Real small town not too far from St.louis, MO. But we had about 130 treat bags gave away at our haunt and i'd say a bunch more (including adults) walk through our haunt so i'd say , if i had to guess, probably 180-210 or so..


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Between 500 to 550.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

The rescheduling and weather really put a damper on things this year, we *maybe* had 50 ToTers, not sure, haven't counted the remaining treat bags yet.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

We had between 300 and 400. Even better we had 7 beers on tap for the adults and served 187 adults over 20 gallons of beer. We had some fun names for the beers too. 

Tap 1: Back from Hell - German Helles
Tap 2: Pumkin Kings Party - Traditional Oktoberfest
Tap 3: A berry good night - Boysenberry Oktoberfest
Tap 4: Backdoor stout - 10% alcohol Chocolate Cipotle Stout aged on coco nibbs
Tap 5: Red Head Lass - 10% alcohol scottish wee heavy
Tap 6: Chocolate Starfish - 10% alcohol imperial chocolate milk stout with 4 pounds of chocolate
Tap 7: Embalmers fluid - 10% alcohol imperial IPA with 2.5 pounds of hops. 

With all the high octane beers the adults surely had a great time.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Sunkenbier said:


> We had between 300 and 400. Even better we had 7 beers on tap for the adults and served 187 adults over 20 gallons of beer. We had some fun names for the beers too.
> 
> Tap 1: Back from Hell - German Helles
> Tap 2: Pumkin Kings Party - Traditional Oktoberfest
> ...


Got me beat...
I only went through 3 cases of "Adult Treats". The trashcan trauma right behind the cooler may have contributed to the lower numbers tho...

Also went through 4x 6lb bags of candy and about half of a 6th.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

We ended up having about 350 TOT's last night (Nov 10th). We had about 35 last monday and 2 on Friday night. So that's just under 400. That's down considerably from our last "Normal normal halloween" 2 years ago of 800. Not bad considering the circumstances. We'll have a thread up in a few days.


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

Real slow this year due to the storm. I guess about 250 or so.
First year we didn't have beer and coffe for the adults


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I hate apartment living. This year I got four! four, single digit. 4! gaaaa! It was so depressing. Last year with my haunt I got a little over 200!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sunkenbier said:


> We had between 300 and 400. Even better we had 7 beers on tap for the adults and served 187 adults over 20 gallons of beer. We had some fun names for the beers too.
> 
> Tap 1:  Back from Hell - German Helles
> Tap 2: Pumkin Kings Party - Traditional Oktoberfest
> ...


I am coming to your house next year!!! 7 different beers on tap, that is awesome!

I feel really bad for all of you on the east coast who had to deal with "Sandy".

I once again forgot to keep an actual head count. I used my big coffee pot (holds 50 cups) for hot chocolate and I had to make 4 batches with very little left over. So close to 200 people, guessing about 100 tot's. Pretty normal here.


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (May 4, 2006)

I counted 113 TOT this year. Not bad. Last year it was 119.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

we had more than 500 kids, our best in the last 3 years! I was shock that we were at our last emergency stash at the end. Was very happy, we saw a big drop in the last 2 years.


----------



## grimm-hurst (Jun 11, 2012)

We had close to 500 this year. It was a good turn out for us. The whole street was just full of hustle and bustle!


----------



## zombielord (May 18, 2008)

*Sorry It took so long*

Last year was one of those years where you just don't feel it, sometimes that happens.I had a bad turn out for ToTs and thought it was because of my display not bring much new to the table. looking back I know I was wrong. Was it a bad turn out for most of you out there? I usually get between aprox 200-300 ToTs and last year I only got 78! So I need to kick it up a notch this year! What was your turn out like this year?
:zombie:


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Zombielord, welcome. In my short time I have found loads of info and friendly people here.
I had a low turnout last year as well and expect it this year as well. It's always bigger when it falls on a Friday or Saturday, even Sunday. Also I wish daylight savings ended before Halloween so all the props would be in full effect at 6pm. But I digress.

Back on topic. Welcome again.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I am sorry so many people were disappointed due to the storms going through that week. It is hard to put so much work into something and then it never happens or it is not up to your expectations.

We had about 412 this year, which is just a little above average. For a school night it was a good turn out. We no longer give out candy, and no one misses it (except maybe me, LOL).


----------

